# Racing in Northeast WI Starts tonight



## docsho (Nov 13, 2004)

Where Doxbees Super Speedway in Seymour, N6744 County Trunck C., 1 1/2 miles south of Seymour. Track opens at 5pm racing at 6pm.
See you there.
Vern


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

I'll be there Vern. Looks like we'll have some new racers starting tonight.


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Results of first Race: Handicap Weekly Series.

Doxbees Super Speedway's opener starts out with a bang. Bob pulling out his first win of the season with a 477, tom a close second with 474, Joel with a 470.18 edges out Scott with 470.8 for Third by 10 sections. Vern comes in Fifth turning a 468, The next three positions were seperated by 4 laps Steve with 458, Jenny with a 456, and Zach with 454, Eunice turns in a 448 with Greg right on her heals with a 442. and Maddox rounding out the first night with a 428.Great Job to all racers The next race will be next Tuesday at NEW Hobby Raceway Opens at 5pm racing at 6pm. See you there! ThanksVern **Aaron has new Life like cars for $10 each get them while they last!!!!


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

First night at NEW Hobby Raceway proves to be interesting. After the handicap was figured in, only 12 laps separated first to last place. 13 racers showed up for the opener and 12 raced in the features. Tom edging out Bob by one section 108.65 to 108.64 great job Tom, third place was owned by Aaron with 104, and Steve U right behind with 102, Vern and Greg fighting for fifth and six with Vern taking it by 6 sections both driver ended up with 100 laps. There was a three way tie between Scott 99.75, Joel 99.70, and Steve B 99.60. Right on their heals was Jenny with 98, Zach with 97, and Maddox with 96. Great Job to all the driversVern NEWSCR Series race this Sunday at Packer City Speedway, doors open at 2 and racing at 4pm.See you all there Remember Participation makes it more fun for all.</


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

15 racers, Wow! Racing was tight, ties all over the place with just 
sections separating the drivers. Tom wins by 2 laps with 89, then we have a tie 
for 2nd and 3rd with 87, another tie for 4th and 5th with 85 laps, a four way 
tie for 8,9,10, & 11th with 82 laps, even 12th and 13th tie with 81. 
Only 10 laps separated first place too fourteenth place. 

Tom 89.0
Bob 87.35
Vern 87.28
Steve U 85.34
Zach 85.17
Steve B 84.7
Jennifer 83.21
Jeff Mo. 82.36
Tim 82.21
Scott 82.19
Joel 82.11
Aaron 81.44
Christian 81.26
Maddox 79.13
Craig 77.39

Great racing by all
See you next week Tuesday at NEW Hobby, Opens a 5 racing at 6pm
Thanks
Vern</HTML>


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Looks like a bunch of real good racing going on. What class are you running? Format? etc.


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Eastside--- we are racing on Tues nights rotating between the White track at NEW Hobbies. Its a tough 90 ft roadcourse previously owned by Rick De Rosa built by Slade Brown. Its a tough drive with 14 driver inputs. We also have the Packerland Raceway at Tom Kirchens house. Itys a 116 foot roadcourse with another 14 driver inputs per lap. The third track is Doxbee speedway a 4x16 ft 6 lane tank tread oval. We are racing the Boxstock can motor HOPRA rules. The Predominately run car is the lifelike t-chassis with Nascar bodies. Only allowable changes are rims and slip-ons. We are running handicap racing format with A B C etc. Mains. Each track has its own totals for handicapping. Been going well so far with a number of regulars yet to attend. Hopefully participation will keep increasing. All are welcome to race.


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Another great night of racing. Three new racers, and 5 first timers 
at NEW Hobby speedway. The rookie Greg pulls out a his first win with 116 
laps, with Bob and Vern in 2nd and 3rd , Jenny was close behind in 4th, Tom 
with a busted wire comes in 5th. Steve and Zach come in 6th and 7th , and 
Scott winning the section war over Joel for 8th and 9th. The next six spots 
are separated by 4 laps, Craig and Anthony with 99 laps, Christian with 97, 
Cory over Maddox by 6 sections with 96, and Chang with 95 laps. Aaron still 
working on his handicap slides with 89 laps. 
Great Racing everyone.
Vern

Greg 116.51
Bob 110.39
Vern 110.19
Jenny 108.74
Tom 106.64
Steve B 104.79
Zach 102.42
Scott 101.75
Joel 101.47
Craig 99.72
Anthony 99.54
Christian 97.56
Cory 96.48
Maddox 96.42
Chang 95.72
Aaron 89.65

NEWSCR Series race, Sunday Oct 30th, Opens at 2, Racing at 4pm
Next Tuesday Nov 1st, Doxbees Super Speedway in Seymour, Opens at 5, Racing 
at 6pm</HTML>


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Another great night of racing, records being broke every where, even a 
track record of 20 drivers. To top off the night Greg kicks tail and pulls out 
a huge upset over the rest of the field. Tom also having a great night 
comes in second. The rest of the field falls in behind with a lot of ties being 
won by sections. 
Good job everyone
Next race will be on Tues Nov 8 at NEW Hobby See you there.
Thanks
Vern 


Greg 531.24
Tom 518.11
Aaron 470.21
Craig N.470.11
Vern D. 469.22
Zach 466.29
Joel V. 466.24
Jenny 465.23
Tim 463.12
Bob C. 457.12
Anthony 452.6
Scott 451.8
Christian 450.22
Craig C. 450.14
Maddox 448.31
Steve 446.2
Braden 445.15
Cory 442.18
Chang 434.24
Scott M. 434.23</HTML>


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Another great night of Racing. Zach pulls out his first win with 
115, with Christian right behind with 114, Aaron in third with 113 and Greg 
with 110. Then it tightened up Scott in six with108.54, with Jenny close 
behind with 108.29, 8th ,9th 10th & 11th all had 105 with Anthony coming out on 
top with 86 sections, Vern with 39 sections, CraigN with 21 and Tom with 3 
sections, 12th goes to Maddox with 104, with Steve U and Joel at 103. Craig C 
15th with 102, and Steve B and Lucas round out the group with 99, and 97.
Gotta love Handicap racing 3 laps separate the top 3, & 8 laps separate the 
next 12 Drivers.
Great Racing everyone.
See you at the next race
Thanks
Vern

Next series race is Sunday 11/13 at Doxbees Opens at 2 racing at 4pm
Next Tuesday 11/15 at Packer City Speedway Opens at 5 Racing at 6pm

Zach 115.79
Christian 114.48
Aaron 113.19
Greg 110.57
Bob 109.43
Scott 108.54
Jenny 108.29
Anthony 105.86
Vern 105.39
Craig N 105.21
Tom 105.3
Maddox 104.73
Steve U 103.66
Joel 103.17
Craig C 102.60
Steve B 99.41
Lucas 97.66</HTML>


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

15 racers + Drivers improving + Handicaps kicking into gear = Joel pulling 
out his first win of the season with 92, holding off Aaron with 91, Steve U 
coming in Third with 88, and Tom over Christian with 86, Jenny tops Scott 
and Craig C with 85. Craig N over Zach with 84, and Vern over Greg with 83, 
Steve B right behind with 82. Eunice and Maddox round out the field.
Great Job of racing everyone
Vern

Our Condolences go out to Bob for the loss of his father, our prayers are 
with you and the family.

Joel 92.0
Aaron 91.5
Steve U 88.16
Tom 86.55
Christian 86.27
Jennifer 85.35
Scott 85.24
Craig C 85.6
Craig N 84.35
Zach 84.20
Vern 83.47
Greg 83.4
Steve B 82.53
Eunice 75.13
Maddox 74.16</HTML>


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Defensive driving couldnt keep you safe tonight, But after all the 
crashes,and the Dust settled, Greg pulled out a second win in a row at Doxbees with 
538, and Zach drove his way to a second with 529, Vern comes in 3rd with 
502, Bob in 4th with 487, Tom rolls in at 5th with 478, Aaron with a solid 6th 
with 473. Jeffs first night out comes in 7th with 467, with Joel right 
behind with 464. Tim slides in 9th with a 442, with Will right on his heals with 
439, Scott and Maddox round out the night with a 424 and a 419.
Great Job Drivers
Thanks
Vern 

Next Tuesday 11/29 the race will be at Craigs House. We will be running on 
an Old Aurora Tub Track straight out of the 60's. You have to see it !!!! 
Craig will have special cars to run and there is a Drivers fee which will go 
towards HOPRA and Door prizes. More details to come later.
Craig Nothstine
3305 Bay Settlement Rd.
Green Bay, Wisconsin 54311

Next NEWSCR Series race will be on Dec 4th at NEW Hobby
and Then back to Doxbees on Dec 6th

See you there!

Greg 538.21
Zach 529.7
Vern D. 502.8
Bob C. 487.3
Tom 78.18
Aaron 473.23
Jeff Mo. 467.19
Joel V. 464.4
Tim 442.3
Will 439.8
Scott 424.31
Maddox 419.13


----------



## slotcar58 (Jun 21, 2007)

*Publishing Race Reports in HORCTC*

Would it be OK to publish your race reports is HO Racers Coast to Coast?

Leo Belleville
Editor / Publisher


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Leo--- It would be fine to publish them. Vern writes and sends out via e-mail the reports the night of the race or the next day. Any publicity is good publicity for HO and being in your publication would be the best kind. Also I need to talk to you about a review. I'll call you this week.

Thanks Leo
Bob


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Several drivers turning in their personal best, stirs up the standings. 
Steve with his first win of the season turns a 507, Tom staying consistent 
comes in second with 490, Scott takes Jenny by sections with 486.23 to 
486.7, Vern taking fifth with 480, sixth place is owned by Christian 478, with 
Tim right on his heals with 477, Maddox takes eighth with 459, Bob, Zach and 
Aaron couldn't stay out of harms way and fell to the bottom of the pack.
With the season half over the top 10 drivers are separated by 10 
points. The leader Tom has 27 points and Jenny in tenth, has 17. The top 5 are 
separated by sevent point while the next five are separated by one that's 
right 1 point between 5 drivers, It should come down to a great finish.

Great job everyone.

Next race
Sun. Dec. 11th Darlington, opens at 5 racing at 6 
(Phil will open up for practice at his house earlier)
Tues. Dec. 13th NEW Hobby, opens at 5 racing at 6 

NEWSCR
Sun. Dec. 18th Packer City Speedway, Opens at 2 racing at 6

Thanks to Maddox & Mom for bringing in those delicious treats </HTML>


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Racing was great once again, Bob raises the bar and turns in a great run 
for a first with 118, while in his shadows Tom and Aaron battled for second 
and Third with 113.75 to 113.46, Vern comes in forth with 108,and Jenny fifth 
with 107, Joel V was close behind with 105, Joel J's first night out 
inches by Steve B by sections with 101.65 to 101.11, Zach coms in ninth with 100, 
Chris K and Scott have a dead even tie both with 98.6, The tie would go to 
Scott due to his total laps with out the hadicapp, 12th place goes to Steve 
U with 97, and Anthony and Maddox round out the race with 93 to 91.

Great job Drivers 

The Next Three Races are at Packer City Speedway
Sunday 12/18 NEWSCR opens at 2pm racing at 4pm
Tuesday 12/20 opens at 5 racing at 6pm 
Tuesday 12/27 opens at 5 racing at 6pm

12/27 will be the half way point trough the season.

Thanks to all Drivers for participating. 


Bob 118.72
Tom 113.75
Aaron 113.46
Vern 108.64
Jenny 107.51
Joel V 105.22
Joel J 101.65
Steve B 101.11
Zach 100.60
Chris K 98.6
Scott 98.6
Steve U 97.30
Anthony 93.40
Maddox 91.4</HTML>


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Great Racing, Great Food, and lots of Fun. Well it was The Sloppy 
Joe shoot out at Packer City tonight. Jenny made some great Sloppy Joes and 
after our trigger fingers were dried, the racing got hot. Aaron pulls out 
his first win of the season great job. Six laps seperated the top Six 
drivers. and only 3 laps seperated the next six Drivers. Everyone had fun, food 
and feindship cant beat that. 
Thanks to everyone
Happy Holidays and Merry Christmas

Next Race is back at Packer City on Dec 27 see you there

Race Finishes:
Aaron 94.27
Greg 92.3
Tom 91.45
Craig N 90.32
Bob 89.38
Zach 88.49
Steve U 84.25
Jennifer 83.44
Joel J 83.20
Scott 82.16
Anthony 82.3
Maddox 81.45
Vern 81.7
Allison 78.45
Tim 76.44
Joel V 73.23
</HTML>


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Mid way through the season and points race is close. Aaron pulling out his 
second win with 94. Bob with 88.11 and Greg with 88.3 right behind in 
second and third, Tom in forth with 87, fifth, sixth and seventh is shared with 
Vern 85.38, Steve B 85.36 and Scott with 85.26, Steve U in eighth with 83. 
The new guy Dave in ninth with 82, while Maddox and Jennifer round out the 
field.

Great Job to all racers
Have a safe New Years

The next Race:
Tues Jan 3rd at Doxbees Super Speedway, open at 5 racing at 6
Tues Jan 10th at NEW Hobby Raceway, open at 5 racing at 6
Sun Jan 15th at Oshkosh Thunder Speedway Open at 4/5 ? racing at 6 

See you there.

Aaron 94.28
Bob 88.11
Greg 88.3
Tom 87.41
Vern 85.38
Steve B 85.36
Scott 85.26
Steve U 83.26
Dave 82.43
Maddox 80.23
Jennifer 74.48
</HTML>


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Eleven drivers, lots of crashing and Jenny turning in her best laps, drives 
herself to a first place win with 535 laps, Christian also turning in his 
best laps comes in second with 501, Tom came in Third with 494, with Scott in 
fifth with 488,and Aaron close behind with 484, Steve U's first time out 
takes a sixth place with 474, Craig C in Seventh with 470, and Allison came in 
Eighth which was enough to win the Ice Cream Cone Bet with Joel ending up 
in last with 423, Vern with racing problems comes in Ninth with 434, and 
Maddox in Tenth with 428.

Great Job to all.

Next Race:
Tues Jan 10th, NEW Hobby Raceway, Opens at 5 racing at 6
Sun Jan 15th, Oshkosh Thunder Speedway, Opens at 5 Racing at 6pm (NEWSCR 
Series Race)
More info to follow.
Tues Jan 17, Packer Cith Speedway, Opens at 5 Racing at 6pm

Jenny 535.9
Christian 501.21
Tom 494.29
Scott 488.28
Aaron 484.6
Steve U 474.6
Craig C. 470.29
Allison 440.22
Vern D. 434.24
Maddox 428.21
Joel V 423.3</HTML>


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

14 racers participated. Things were pretty exciting as usual, lots of 
crashes, striped
gears and Jenny was running around with no shoes, (kept loosing her shoes) 
She must of been chasing Aaron with his first win of the season. 

Great job to everyone
see you on Sunday for the NEWSCR Series race in Oshkosh. and Next Tuesday 
at Packer City Speedway.

Aaron 120.78
Greg 114.19
Bob 113.72
Jenny 112.70
Steve U 108.34
Scott 107.56
Tom 104.65
Steve B 102.58
Tim 98.79
Allison 96.51
Christian 92 16
Maddox 89 65
Joel 86 40
Zach 85 16</HTML>


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Jenny pulls out her first win at Packer City Speedway with a 97, Bob in 
second with 93, Scott 90.43 edges out Allison 90.12 for Third, Zach turns in an 
88, and Aaron an 87 in sixth, Steve B 85.32 takes Tom with an 85.5. Greg in 
eighth place with an 82.41 over the new comer Chuck with an 82.18, Steve U 
takes tenth with 81, Joel 79 stirs it up with Tim 78, and Father takes son 
for bragging rights this week Craig 72 -vs- Christian 71.

Great Job to all


Jenny 97.38
Bob 93.41
Scott 90.43
Allison 90.12
Zach 88.5
Aaron 87.55
Steve B 85.32
Tom 85.5
Greg 82.41
Chuck 82.18
Steve U 81.36
Joel 79.15
Tim 78..53
Craig 72.4
Christian 71.55

Schedule:

NEWSCR Series
**Remember all Drivers you need 6 Races to Qualify for Trophies!!!
Sunday Jan 22, NEW Hobby Speedway Opens at 2 racing at 4pm

Tues Jan 24th Doxbees Super Speedway Opnes at 5 Racing at 6pm
Tues Jan 31st NO RACE
Tues Feb 7th Doxbees Super Speedway Opnes at 5 Racing at 6pm</HTML>


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

16 racers, some great crashes, and record setting laps, what a night. 
After the crashes were reset Anthony takes his first win of the season 514.6 
great job. Bob comes in second with 505, Tom 488.11 splits hairs with Greg 
488.9 taking third, Aaron comes in fifth with 487, Zach sixth with 486 and 
Allison taking seventh with 483, Steve 473 in eighth with Scott 471 right behind 
in ninth, Craig 464 takes tenth, Jenny 457.13 edges out Christian for 
eleventh over Christian 457.6, Maddox 457 improving his totals comes in 
thirteenth, Vern 453 comes in fourteenth, and Tim 431and Joel 429 round out the rest 
of the field.

Great job everyone.


Anthony 514.6
Bob 505.8
Tom 488.11
Greg 488.9
Aaron 487.24
Zach 486.18
Allison 483.12
Steve B 473.24
Scott 471.7
Craig C. 464.1
Jenny 457.13 
Christian 457.6
Maddox 455.3
Vern 453.26
Tim 431.31
Joel V 429.12

Next Race:
Tues Jan 31st ***Greg house see directions below***
Tues Feb 7th Doxbees opens at 5pm racing at 6pm
Sun Feb 12th Darlington Opens at 5pm racing at 6pm
Tues Feb 14th NEW Hobby opens at 5pm racing at 6pm

NEWSCR Series
Feb 19th Doxbees opens at 2pm racing at 4pm
Feb 26th ***To Be Determined***
Mar 18th Oshkosh Int. opens at 3pm racing at 5pm
Mar 26th Darlington opens at 5pm racing at 6pm 

Directions to Greg's house:1560 Mesa Dr, in Ashwaubenon 

Hwy 41 to Lombardi
West on Lombardi to Shady (first 4 way stop)
Left on Shady to first intersection (½ Block)
first intersection turn right (turns into Mesa)
follow it around to 1560 Mesa Dr.</HTML>


----------



## Rick Carter (Dec 2, 2008)

Bob,

Do you have pictures from any of the races?


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Rick--- we took a few Sunday at the NEW race at the Hobby store, I'm waiting for them to be e-mailed to me. I can forward or post once I recieve them. The handicap system is working great-- how many times have you broken a track record and not win? The racing has tigtened up considerably since we've had 7 new racers buy Lucky Bob controllers.


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Bob turns in a record breaking night and pulls out a first place with 522, 
Anthony also has a great night and comes in second with 517, Verns first 
night with a new controller and with the help of Bob working up some of his 
cars takes Third with 509, Allison doing well takes forth with 493,and Zach in 
fifth with 488, Jenny holds on to sixth with 480, and Tom after car trouble 
comes in seventh with 475, Joel 467squeaks past Steve 466 for eighth and 
ninth, Aaron pulls out tenth with 460, and Scott eleventh with 457, Dalton 
coming out of retirement does a great job pulling out Twelfth, and Rookie of the 
night Jessob rounds out the night with 441. 
Great job to all

Next race
Sun Feb 12 Darlington opens at 5 racing at 6pm 
Tues Feb 14 NEW Hobby opens at 5 racing at 6pm
Tues Feb 21 Packer City opens at 5 racing at 6pm
Tues Feb 28 NEW Hobby Opens at 5 racing at 6pm

NEWSCR Series
Sun Feb 19 Doxbees opens at 2 racing at 4pm
Sun Feb 26 Packer City opens at 2 racing at 4pm

Bob 522.22
Anthony 517.4
Vern 509.27
Allison 493.23
Zach 488.22
Jenny 480.21
Tom 475.24
Joel V 467.24
Steve B 466.12
Aaron 460.23
Scott 457.23
Dalton 450.18
Jessob 441.6


Championship Points standing with one race left, It could be a shoot out.
1 Tom 41
2 Bob 40
3 Vern 35
4 Jenny 33
5 Zach 32
6 Greg 32
7 Aaron 31
8 Scott 29
9 Steve B 27
10 Joel 26
11 Anthony 23
12 Christian 21
13 Maddox 18
14 Allison 18
15 Tim 16
16 Craig C. 13
17 Craig N. 7
18 Jeff Mo. 6
19 Steve U 6
20 Eunice 4
21 Will 4
22 Dalton 3
23 Jessob 3</HTML>


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Jenny with a great run pulls out her first win at NEW Hobby Speedway with 
117, with hubby Aaron several laps behind in second with 114, Steve turned a 
great night also taking third with 113, Bob 109.38 takes forth away from Tom 
with 109.8, Anthony improving ends up in sixth with 106, with Scott right 
on his heals with 105, Vern pulls out eight with 102, Allison wins the ice 
cream round with 100, Greg slips up tonight and pulls out a tenth place with 
99, Maddox with 84 comes in eleventh, and Joel rounds out the night with 83.

Great Job drivers

Schedule of Events:

Sun. Feb 19th , NEWSCR Series at Doxbees, opens at 2 racing at 4pm
Tues Feb 21st , Packer City Speedway opens at 5 racing at 6pm
Sun. Feb 26th, NEWSCR Series @ Packer City, Opens at 2 racing at 4pm 
Tues. Feb 28th , NEW Hobby Speedway opens at 5 racing at 6pm 



Jenny 117.56
Aaron 114.60
Steve U 113.72
Bob 109.39
Tom 109.8
Anthony 106.38
Scott 105.22
Vern 102.78
Allison 100.62
Greg 99.40
Maddox 84.57
Joel 83.82</HTML>


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Bob pulls out yet another great run for first place with 91.41, holding off 
Steve U 90.42 and Scott 90.13 a close second and third. Forth and fifth 
place battle goes to Anthony 88.48 inching past Jenny 88.38 by 10sections, 
while the battle between sixth place Aaron 87.52 and seventh place Tom 87.38 
played out. Steve B takes eighth with 85, Zach closed behind in ninth with 84. 
Jessob's first night out at Packer City Speedway turns in good run landing 
him in tenth with 81, Allison winning the ice cream challenge takes eleventh 
with 80, Tim 79 and Joel 78 clean up in twelfth and thirteenth
Thirteen Drivers and only Thirteen laps seperated all the drivers.
Great job


Schedule of Events
Sun. Feb 26th, NEWSCR Series @ Packer City, Opens at 2 racing at 4pm 
Tues. Feb 28th , NEW Hobby Speedway opens at 5 racing at 6pm 
Tues. Mar 6th , Doxbees Super Speedway opens at 5 racing at 6pm (Track 
Championship)
Tues. Mar 13th , NEW Hobby Speedway opens at 5 racing at 6pm (Track 
Championship)
Sun. Mar 18th , NEWSCR Oshkosh International Raceway opens at 
Tues, Mar 20th , Packer City Speedway opens at 5 racing at 6pm
Sun, Mar 25th, NEWSCR Darlington opens at 5 racing at 6pm (Series 
Championship)
Tues, Mar 27th , Packer City Speedway opens at 5 racing at 6m (Track 
Championship)

Banquet
Sun April 15th at Doxbee's, 
Dinner at 1:30pm Awards to follow.
* NEWSCR participants must have at least 6 races to recieve trophies and 
Dinner ticket. Drivers under 6 will recieve Certificate of acheivment, along 
with local track Drivers, door prizes will be given to all drivers who 
attend, additional prizes will be also given to NEWSCR Drivers.
For all drivers or guests who would like to eat, Dinner is $10 
per adult and $5 for Drivers under 16 (15 and down),
For all drivers who want to just attend the awards we will 
start shortly after the meal Aprox 2:30pm</HTML>


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Will send out more info later

Good Job to all drivers.

Aaron 112 64
Scott 112 17
Jenny 110 80
Bob 109 84
Anthony 109 67
Steve U 109 66
Greg 109 64
Tom 107 86
Vern 105 21
Allison 101 37
Steve B 100 81
Joel 87 39
Zach 79 40
</HTML>


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

A Thrilling finish to a thrilling season Tom had to keep it close to Bob to 
win the championship, but the spoiler Jenny squeezed in-between Bob and Tom 
pushing him into third place giving Bob the Championship at Doxbee's Super 
Speedway. It was a fun season and I am looking forward to the start of the 
next one. Congrats to all the drivers

See you at NEW Hobby

Tues. Mar 13th , NEW Hobby Speedway opens at 5 racing at 6pm (Track 
Championship)
Sun. Mar 18th , NEWSCR Oshkosh International Raceway opens at 
Tues, Mar 20th , Packer City Speedway opens at 5 racing at 6pm
Sun, Mar 25th, NEWSCR Darlington opens at 5 racing at 6pm (Series 
Championship)
Tues, Mar 27th , Packer City Speedway opens at 5 racing at 6m (Track 
Championship)

Banquet For (Doxbees, NEW Hobby, Packer City and NEWSCR Series)
Sun April 15th at Doxbee's, 
Dinner at 1:30pm Awards to follow.
* NEWSCR participants must have at least 6 races to recieve trophies and 
Dinner ticket. Drivers under 6 will recieve Certificate of acheivment, along 
with local track Drivers, door prizes will be given to all drivers who 
attend, additional prizes will be also given to NEWSCR Drivers.
For all drivers or guests who would like to eat, Dinner is $10 
per adult and $5 for Drivers under 16 (15 and down),
For all drivers who want to just attend the awards we will 
start shortly after the meal Aprox 2:30pm


Bob 517 22
Jenny 517 2
Tom 512 10
Aaron 511 23
Greg 502 12
Zach 483 24
Dalton 479 26
Jessob 478 23
Anthony 470 9
Vern 465 7
Scott 460 16
Jed 455 0
Allison 453 4
Joel V 420 25



1 Bob Collaran 50 (Track Champion)
2 Tom Kirchen 49
3 Jenny Bacovsky 42
4 Vern Doxtator 39
5 Zach Reinke 38
6 Aaron Bacovsky 38
7 Greg Sauve 38
8 Scott Johnson 32
9 Joel Vanden Heuvel 28
10 Anthony Dorzok 28
11 Steve Bader 27
12 Christian Cornell 21
13 Allison Beerntsen 21
14 Maddox Metoxen 20
15 Tim Reinke 16
16 Craig Cornell 13
17 Dalton 9
18 Jessob 8
19 Craig Nothstine 7
20 Steve Urban 6
21 Jeff Monette 6
22 Mallorie Doxtator 4
23 Willow Mauel 4
24 Jed 3
25 Braden 2
26 Chang 1
27 Cory 1
28 Scott M 1
</HTML>


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Bob comes out on top with 113, Steve 112, Scott 110.52, and Greg 110.3 come 
in with great runs coming in second, third, and forth, Fifth place goes to 
Aaron with 109, Zach with 106 takes sixth, Jenny close behind comes in 
seventh with 105, Eighth goes to Vern with103, two laps separate Tim 101, Joel 
100 and Allison99 for ninth, tenth and eleventh, Maddox comes in twelth with 
95, and Tom with major car problems rounds out the night with 86.


Bob 113 44
Steve U 112 12
Scott 110 52
Greg 110 3
Aaron 109 49
Zach 106 73
Jenny 105 78
Vern 103 11
Tim 101 61
Joel 100 55
Allison 99 80
Maddox 95 50
Tom 86 11

Season Points:

Congrats to Bob for another Track champiomship, Aaron gave Bob a run for 
his win but Steve, Scott, and Greg turning in their best runs pull Aaron out 
of first into second place. 
Great Run by all it was a great season

1 Bob 53
2 Aaron 53
3 Jenny 44
4 Greg 44
5 Tom 42
6 Steve U 40
7 Scott 39
8 Vern 34
9 Zach 29
10 Joel V 24
11 Steve B 23
12 Anthony 22
13 Allison 15
14 Christian 15
15 Maddox 14
16 Tim 8
17 Craig C. 6
18 Joel J 5
19 Craig N 4
20 Chris K 3
21 Lucas 2
22 Cory 2
23 Chang 1

Schedule

Sun. Mar 18th , NEWSCR Oshkosh International Raceway opens at 3 race at 5
The easiest way is to use the highway 44/91 exit (south side of town by the 
airport). Turn left (east) which becomes South Park Ave. Turn right at the 
4th 
set of lights Knapp Street. Go 2-3 blocks (17th ave) turn left. You need to 
go 
through two stops signs and then the house is on the right 313 W. 17th ave. 
There may be some road construction near the house. If the street is closed 
you may have to use a parallel street (16th or 18th)between Ohio and Iowa 
streets The two stop signs metioned earlier. There is no construction in 
Kyle's block. The track will be open at 3;00 and racing will start at 5:00.

Tues, Mar 20th , Packer City Speedway opens at 5 racing at 6pm
Sun, Mar 25th, NEWSCR Darlington opens at 5 racing at 6pm (Series 
Championship)
Tues, Mar 27th , Packer City Speedway opens at 5 racing at 6m (Track 
Championship)

Banquet For (Doxbees, NEW Hobby, Packer City and NEWSCR Series)
Sun April 15th at Doxbee's, 
Dinner at 1:30pm Awards to follow.
* NEWSCR participants must have at least 6 races to recieve trophies and 
Dinner ticket. Drivers under 6 will recieve Certificate of acheivment, along 
with local track Drivers, door prizes will be given to all drivers who 
attend, additional prizes will be also given to NEWSCR Drivers.
For all drivers or guests who would like to eat, Dinner is $10 
per adult and $5 for Drivers under 16 (15 and down),
For all drivers who want to just attend the awards we will 
start shortly after the meal Aprox 2:30pm
</HTML>


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Like a song said in the seventies Oh What a Night, everyone improved their 
handicap except for Zach who's great run ended with a blown wire. But the 
night belonged to Jennifer squeaking past Bob by 5 sections, and taking 
first. 

Great Job to all racers it was a fun night.

Race Schedule
NEWSCR Championship Race
Sun Mar 25th at Darlington opens at 5 racing at 6 (watch for time change)
Packer City Championship Race
Tue Mar 27th Track opens at 5 racing at 6pm
Banquet
Sun April 15th at Doxbee's, Dinner at 1:30pm Awards to follow.
* NEWSCR participants must have at least 6 races to recieve trophies and 
Dinner ticket. Drivers under 6 races and weekly participants will receive 
Certificate of Achievement. A door prize ticket will be given to all drivers 
who attend. Additional tickets will be given to NEWSCR Drivers.
For all drivers or guests who would like to eat, Dinner is $10 per adult 
and $5 for Drivers 15 and under.
The awards will be handed out following the meal Aprox 2:30pm


Packer City Speedway Race Finish
Jennifer 93.21
Bob 93.16
Vern 91.54
Aaron 91.17
Steve U 90.24
Tom 89.20
Greg 88.2
Scott 86.11
Steve B 85.7
Tim 83.21
Joel V 83.4
Maddox 80.12
Zach 79.33
Allison 75.54

Season Point Standings
1 Bob 46
2 Aaron 42
3 Tom 38
4 Jennifer 38
5 Steve U 36
6 Scott 31
7 Greg 29
8 Vern 28
9 Zach 24
10 Joel V 21
11 Steve B 21
12 Allison 14
13 Tim 14
14 Maddox 13
15 Anthony 11
16 Craig N. 11
17 Christian10
18 Craig 7</HTML>


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

The last race of the season and every came fully loaded, hunting to gain 
another position in the championship. As the field of drivers jockied around 
for positions in the end the night belonged to Vern, with his first win of 
the season, Bob 91.36 with a strong run comes in second, with Steve U 
90.37and Tom 90.20 close behind in third and forth. Greg takes Fifth with 89, 
Aaron 86.37 beats up on Jenny 86.33 by 4 sections taking sixth. Steve B. In 
eighth with 84, Allison winning the ice cream social over honey takes ninth 
with 81, Scott with 80 comes in tenth, while Joel comes in eleventh with 79. 
Maddox rounds out the night with a strong finish.

A big congratulations goes out to Bob for winning The Packer City Speedway 
Championship. Good Job Bob!

Great job to everyone
Thanks for the great time.

Banquet for all tracks will be:
Sun April 15th at Doxbee's, 
Dinner at 1:30pm Awards to follow.
* NEWSCR participants must have at least 6 races to recieve trophies and 
Dinner ticket. Drivers under 6 races and weekly participants will receive 
Certificate of Achievement. A door prize ticket will be given to all drivers 
who attend. Additional tickets will be given to NEWSCR Drivers.
For all drivers or guests who would like to eat, Dinner is $10 per adult 
and $5 for Drivers 15 and under.
The awards will be handed out following the meal Aprox 2:30pm



Vern 95.3
Bob 91.36
Steve U 90.37
Tom 90.20
Greg 89.6
Aaron 86.37
Jennifer 86.33
Steve B 84.28
Allison 81.54
Scott 80.21
Joel V 79.34
Maddox 70.56


1 Bob Colleran 55 Track Champion
2 Aaron Bacovsky 48
3 Tom Kirchen 45
4 Steve Urban 44
5 Jenny Bacovsky 43
6 Vern Doxtator 38
7 Greg Sauve 36
8 Scott Johnson 35
9 Zach Reinke 30
10 Steve Bader 25
11 Joel Vanden Heuvel 23
12 Allison Beerntsen 18
13 Maddox Metoxen 14
14 Tim Reinke 14
15 Anthony Dorzok 11
16 Craig Nothstine 11
17 Christian Cornell 10
18 Craig Cornell 7
19 Jeff Monette 4
20 Mallorie Doxtator 2
</HTML>


----------

